# Problème de Synchro icloud entre appareils



## Boboss29 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, sur le matos de ma compagne, il y a un énorme soucis de synchro dans ses imessages.

Elle possède un Ipad mini 5, un mac M1, un Iphone 8, tous ce matos est bien entendu mis à jour à la dernière version. Le soucis est que ses imessages ne se synchronisent pas. Exemple : elle efface un message sur un appareil, il peut rester visible sur l'autre.

Or moi sur mon matos quand je teste, un message effacé de l'iphone, s'efface instantanément du mac (ce qui est logique). Quel pourrait-être son soucis en ce qui la concerne ? quelqu'un aurait une piste ?

J'ai pensé à déconnecter icloud sur tous ses appareils et remettre ensuite, mais ça risque d'effacer l'ipad et l'iphone non ?

merci


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Juillet 2022)

J’ai le même phénomène sur mes devices.
iPhone 12 Pro, iPad Air 4 et MacBook Pro 2018, tous en dernière version système.
La synchronisation est aléatoire.
J’ai décidé vu le nombre très faible de messages que j’ai, de faire avec.

Si j’ajoute que le fait de supprimer sur l’iPhone ne supprime JAMAIS sur l’Apple Watch ….

Bref peu mieux faire de ce côté là, mais pas hyper gênant pour ma part


----------



## jmquidet (29 Août 2022)

Même soucis de synchro chez moi, entre mes appareils (iMac, iPhone et iPad) quel que soit le type de fichier. 
Avec Numbers en particulier, j’utilise une feuille de calcul spécifique pour noter diverses mesures au fil de la journée. Cette feuille est stockée dans la dossier Numbers d’iCloud, je l'enregistre bien entendu après chaque modification (adjonction d’une nouvelle mesure avec indication horodatée de la mesure). J’utilise pour ce faire mon iPhone que j’ai tjrs avec moi. 
La feuille modifiée est visible instantanément depuis mon iPhone, mais si je veux l’ouvrir sur mon Mac ou mon iPad je ne trouve que la version précédente, pas celle modifiée sur mon iPhone. La synchro est donc très longue (parfois des heures…) à se faire entre le nuage et la machine locale.
Alors que sur Dropbox, toute modification faite depuis n’importe quel appareil est visible dans la seconde sur les autres !
C’est bien dommage car mes 2To de stockage sur iCloud me sont d’une faible utilité. J’en dispose de ttes façons grâce à mon abonnement Apple TV+, c’est assez énervant de devoir attendre si longtemps.
Ma configuration est dans ma signature, merci pour vos idées.


----------

